# hey newbie here need a bit of help wanting to move to spain..



## Lizzi1986 (May 15, 2011)

Hi all, hope everyone is well!

My husband & i are looking at moving to Mallorca in January 2012, although i am struggling to find any houses with a garden or villas, is it just apartments? I have been looking at places like Cala D'Or and Port de Adratx, so possibly my fault for looking in the wrong place! If anyone does know any real estate who rents out anything that isnt an apartment that would be great as i have 2 little dogs and would love to be out with them in even just a little garden!! 

We have looked into jobs and so are ok with that, and we are going to start learnng spanish in a month although we do know enough to 'get by'.

Many Thanks

Lizzie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lizzi1986 said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is well!
> 
> My husband & i are looking at moving to Mallorca in January 2012, although i am struggling to find any houses with a garden or villas, is it just apartments? I have been looking at places like Cala D'Or and Port de Adratx, so possibly my fault for looking in the wrong place! If anyone does know any real estate who rents out anything that isnt an apartment that would be great as i have 2 little dogs and would love to be out with them in even just a little garden!!
> 
> ...


hi & welcome!!

you have jobs?!! - wow - well done!!:clap2:


I can't personally help on the property front, but if you look through this sticky thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-spanish-forms-other-useful-info-links.html there are links to national rental agents


----------



## Lizzi1986 (May 15, 2011)

hey!

Yeah we are debating what job to do, because my husband is a Chef and there are quite a few jobs but we have been thinking of opening up a bar! 

thanks for your help! x


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

we have similar experience looking in Spain. Very few homes almost all apartments/pisos, and there is a difference between and apt and piso. We have only found houses outside the cities eveen in this small pueblo of Bembibre. bueno suerte!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'd say first of all come over and get a feel for the trade in Mallorca before commiting yourselves buying a business. As I suppose you know, things aren't going very well in Spain at the moment and you'll need to know which places are still working well before investing money.

AS for houses verses apartments there are houses all over Spain, although many are outside the towns, and the price is higher of course. Google _houses for sale Cala D'o_r or_ casas venta Cala D'o_r. I saw some houses there!


----------

